# Laptop angebot bitte dringend antworten!!!



## Flenor Eldar (7. Januar 2010)

sers,

Also bitte 2te Seite beachten...


Also ich wäre sehr Dankbar über empfohlene Netbooks und Laptops (selbstverständlich dürfen es auch welche von Ebay sein!)

Gruß euer F.E.


----------



## riedochs (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Office Lapi/Neti gesucht -> taugt Intel Atom etwas?!*

Von der Leistung langen die Netbooks, allerdings ist der kleine Monitor auf die Dauer etwas nervig.

Vielleicht das hier: Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6535, Celeron Dual-Core T3000 1.80GHz, 2048MB, 160GB, ohne Betriebssystem (V6535MXAG5DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Windows XP oder Wndows 7 kann man ja aus dem eigenen Fundus installieren.


----------



## Ska1i (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Office Lapi/Neti gesucht -> taugt Intel Atom etwas?!*

Also ich halte nichts von Netbooks. Viel zu klein und Leistung ist aus meiner Sicht unter aller sau.

Da würde ich dir eher ein günstigen Office-PC aus einem Shop deiner Wahl empfehlen... Oder mal beim Marktplatz stöbern und gleichzeitig ein Such-Thread aufmachen. Da wird dir evtl. was nettes angeboten.

In der Bucht kaufe ich persönlich keine Hardware mehr...

MfG


----------



## Athlontakter (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Office Lapi/Neti gesucht -> taugt Intel Atom etwas?!*

Also das Thema Atom - Alltagspraxis ist kontrovers.

Meiner Mutter habe ich eine Eee-Box (Singlecore-Atom) mit 19"-Monitor gekauft, da sie was kleines unkompliziertes gesucht hat.

Also Internet und Office ist damit garkein Problem, die Ladezeiten sind aber doch ein ganzes Stück länger als z.b. bei meinem Notebook (T8100 2x2,1GHz) aber wenn das nicht stört, ist das kein Problem.

Positiv ist der Stromverbrauch, der liegt bei unter 10 Watt im Office-Betrieb.

Problematisch dürfte es werden, sobald auch nur irgendwas annähernd rechenintensives gemacht wird, da limitiert die CPU extrem.

mfG Julian

edit:


> Mit welcher Deskktop CPU kann man den Intel Atom denn vergleichen?


Kann man wohl mit aktuellen Desktop-CPUs nicht vergleichen, er ist schon Welten langsamer!


----------



## riedochs (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Office Lapi/Neti gesucht -> taugt Intel Atom etwas?!*

Ich nutze mein Netbook vor allem wenn ich auf Reisen bin zum Surfen, Email, Word / Excel. Dafür langt die Leistung des Atom vollkommen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Office Lapi/Neti gesucht -> taugt Intel Atom etwas?!*

Alos,

zulangsam sollte das Gerät nicht sein...

riedochs@: 

Wieviel dürfte so einer wie von dir verlinkt gebraucht kosten? Da wir bei dem Umzug noch die Komplette einrichtung Zahlen müssen, ist ungewiss wieviel für am ende für nen Lapi/Nati übrig bleibt...


Also größe des Geräte is eign schnurz, solange es einen VGA oder DVI ausgang hat, da es eh hauptsächlich mit einem normalen TFT verbunden wird...

Erlich gesagt schwebe ich auch eher zu nem normalen Laptop, da dies ein DVD laufwerk besitzt...


Danke schon mal

Gruß F.E.


----------



## riedochs (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Office Lapi/Neti gesucht -> taugt Intel Atom etwas?!*

Puh, gebraucht wuerde ich nicht mehr als 200 Euro zahlen. Allerdings sind gebrauchte Notebook immer etwas risikoreich.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Office Lapi/Neti gesucht -> taugt Intel Atom etwas?!*

Das glaub ich, erlich gesasgt finde ich mich bei Ebay überhaupt nicht zurecht, kannst du da helfen? Ich finde da absolut kein ähnelndes Produkt...


----------



## riedochs (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Office Lapi/Neti gesucht -> taugt Intel Atom etwas?!*

Ebay halte ich bei Gebrauchtwaren für risikoreich, bzw. man sollte sich dort einen Händler in der Nähe suchen bei dem man das Gerät auch abholen kann und vor Ort testen. Schick mir mal deine PLZ, ich schau mal nach.

Ansonsten kannst du bei dem bekannten Händlern mal schauen, die haben oft Geräte dir zu Voruferzwecken ausgepackt waren verbilligt im Angebot.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Office Lapi/Neti gesucht -> taugt Intel Atom etwas?!*

Naja also so misstrauisch bin ich nich... Es reich eign, wenn du mir von guten nen link schickst...


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Office Lapi/Neti gesucht -> taugt Intel Atom etwas?!*

So, ich habe mal bei ebay geschaut:

Notebook Siemens Amilo X2 LA1703 Dualcore + Zubehör bei eBay.de: (endet 09.01.10 23:44:21 MEZ)

HP / Compaq nc6400 Core2 Duo T5500 1,66GHz/1024/60/ B bei eBay.de: (endet 12.01.10 19:15:58 MEZ)

HP Compaq NX7400 Core2 Duo T5600 1.83GHz 1GB 80GB DVD bei eBay.de: (endet 10.01.10 12:32:47 MEZ)

Den 1. Link finde ich noch am besten. Ansonsten gibt es bei ebay leider wiedermal viel Schrott.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Office Lapi/Neti gesucht -> taugt Intel Atom etwas?!*

Erlich gesagt, mit 2x 1,6Ghz hab ich auch nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht...  Der PC von meiner Schwester ha so ne ne CPU drinn und der is so gesehen auch nich wirklich schneller zum Arbeiten... Meine mindest Grenze is jz eign 2x 1,8 
Können auch Angebote zum bieten sein!!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Office Lapi/Neti gesucht -> taugt Intel Atom etwas?!*

Bitte schnell Antworten!!

Würde diesen Laptop für 220€ bekommen, was haltet ihr davon:
Esprimo V5515 T2130=2x1.86Ghz 2048MB Ram bei eBay.de: (endet 09.01.10 18:14:41 MEZ)

An die Mods:

Ich weiß das ich viel zu früh mit einem erneuten post drann bin, aber es eilt, weil sonst das Angebot ausläuft...
Also morgen könnt ihr dann die überföüssigen Posts von mir aus löschen...

EDIT:

Der Akku wäre ein : Akku fox-efs-sa-xxf-04   14.8V-5200mAh

Weiß vlt jmd wo man en Netzteil dafür herkriegt?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Laptop angebot bitte antworten!!!*

bitte antworten!!


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2010)

wenn eBay dann IBM Thinkpad T60 14" oder 15" die Geräte sind super 

15" ~300€

14" 320€ oder 289€ oder Klick

Vorteil sehr robust, sehr leicht zu reparieren und aufzurüsten, da man die Ersatzteile günstig findet und solange man keine zwei linken Hände hat, kann man mit der Anleitung von IBM/LENOVO das Komplette NB zerlegen.

PS es gibt einen anbieter ( musst selbst suchen ) der bietet für ein aufpreis von ~20€ einen neuen 9 Zellen Akku an


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. Januar 2010)

ahh ja, du hast es nicht von anfang an verfolgt... und dir den Beiträge nicht durchgelsen... ca. 200€, Display egal, da er mit nem TFT verbunden wird...


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Office Lapi/Neti gesucht -> taugt Intel Atom etwas?!*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Bitte schnell Antworten!!
> 
> Würde diesen Laptop für 220€ bekommen, was haltet ihr davon:
> Esprimo V5515 T2130=2x1.86Ghz 2048MB Ram bei eBay.de: (endet 09.01.10 18:14:41 MEZ)
> ...



Netzteil kannst du nochmal ca 70 Euro rechnen bei FSC. Da kannst du dir auch was Neues kaufen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. Januar 2010)

Geht das hier nicht??? F-Siemens Netzteil 20V ESPRIMO Mobile V5505 V5515 V5535 bei eBay.de: Netzteile (endet 09.01.10 16:18:22 MEZ)


----------



## riedochs (9. Januar 2010)

Ich halte von dem nachgebauten Krempel nix.


----------



## poiu (9. Januar 2010)

hab niergendwo gelesen 200 € Oo aber der Preis ist eindeutig zu gering da bekommst du nicht vernünftiges!



> Display egal, da er mit nem TFT verbunden wird...



wozu dann ein Laptop ?

Ersatz Netzteil: es gibt gute von Cooler master 
Power Supply -> Notebook Power Adapter - Cooler Master

Aber sowas kann  schnell nach hinten losgehen und das NB killen XD


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> hab niergendwo gelesen 200 € Oo aber der Preis ist eindeutig zu gering da bekommst du nicht vernünftiges!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, du hast es nicht von anfang an verfolgt...
Hab ja den ersten Infobeitrag, geändert gehabt...

200€ müssen aber reichen, weil ich und meine Mum noch die ganzen anderen Umzugskosten zahlen müssen... Also stecken nicht mehr wie 200€ drinn...



> wozu dann ein Laptop ?



Ich meine damit ja nicht, das er 100% immer mit einem verbunden wird, aber hauptsächlich... Ausser wir gehen i-wo hin, also sollte schon kompakt sein u. ein Laptop kostet weniger Strom wie mein PC


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2010)

Siehe mal das angehängte Bild, das wären 2 PCs für 200-220€ NEUpreis. Die haben onboardgrafik zum anschluss per VGA, DVI wird ein gebrauchter 200€-Laptop aber ja auch nicht haben. Die Verbauchen auch kaum Strom, wären aber komfortabler als ein nur 200€-notebook. Und selbst wenn es 30W mehr wären, was ich schon für hochgegriffen halte (mein PC mit ner 3870 brucht bei Offcie INKLUSIVE TFT und Boxen und Router keine 100W) : wenn man den PC nicht grad JEDEN Tag 6 Stunden lang anhat, fällt das nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2010)

nope, nur Laptop... Weil ich ihn auch gerne mal benutzte... Vor allem wenn ich im Bett liege und Fersehn schaue...


----------



## midnight (9. Januar 2010)

Dann würde ich mal ordentlich am Budget drehen, was du da willst ist nahezu unmöglich. Nen gebrauchter Wald-und-Wiesen-Atom vielleicht, mehr aber auch nicht...
Ich halte Herbboys Vorschlag für sehr sinnvoll...

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Januar 2010)

Was ist bei dir ordentlich? Ich denke davo haben wir unterschiedliche vorstellung, er soll  trotzdem Gebraucht sein.
Herbboys vorschlag ist natürlich Sinvoll(er) ist aber trotzdem nicht möglich...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2010)

ich hab hier mal einen von der leistung her recht guten gefunden: Notebook Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 1505 bei eBay.de: (endet 17.01.10 21:15:54 MEZ)  is halt privatverkäufer, aber so ein modell hat mein bruder auch und hat bisher keinen grund zur klage. 


aber die sache ist halt die, dass du nie weiß, wie lang der dann noch hält und ob man sich dann in nem jahr schon wieder nen neuen holen darf. besteht keinerlei möglichkeit für etwas mehr budget? was wäre mit ratenzahlung? 200€ hat sie ja, wenn man dann noch je 10€ pro monat auf 1-2 jahre verteilt - wär das drin?

oder nur ein netbook kaufen und dann per USB ein keyboard anschließen?

neu ohne windows wäre die untergrenze halt so eines: 

Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6535 - M900 1GB/160GB 15"WXGA GMA4500 g DOS oder
[vv] Artikel Details: NB Acer Extensa 5230E-901G16N M900/1GB/160/X4500M 39.1cm oder
Notebooks LENOVO G550 LED-BACKLIGHT & 250 GB FESTPLATTE


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Januar 2010)

Neu ist sowieso zu teuer, Netbook war meine erste überlegung, aber 1,6Ghz trau ich erlich gesagt nicht. Ich hab noch en Rechner rumstehen der ebenfalls 1,6Ghz hat und deis reicht nie im Leben und ein DVD Laufwerk, wäre auch nicht schlecht...

Bei dem Laptop steht aber keine CPU-Geschwindigkeit drann...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, was es da für Varianten gibt, aber normalerweise hat der sogar einen core 2 duo: Notebookcheck: Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Pi1505


Und mehr geld ist definitiv nicht drin? Auch nicht von jemandem leihen, wo man man jeden Monat 10€ zurückgibt oder so? Braucht auch keiner zufällig nen neuen Handyvertrag oder Datenflat, wo man vlt. ein Note/Netbook einfach so dazubekommt?


----------



## midnight (10. Januar 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Bei dem Laptop steht aber keine CPU-Geschwindigkeit drann...



Stimmt, einfach mal das Modell googlen wäre auch zu einfach. Herrje, streng halt deine Rübe mal ein wenig an...

Das Ding ist nicht schlecht, für 200€ kannst du da nicht viel falsch machen.


so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Januar 2010)

Nö, Geld leihen geht nich... Alles nicht möglich...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. Januar 2010)

Âlso... Hab jz en schönes Stück bekommen zu meinem gewünschten Preis.

Jz hab ich noch ne Frage:

Kann ich es i-wie so einstellen, das die Internetverbindung erhalten bleibt, wenn ich den Laptop zu klappe. Das wäre ganz Praktisch, für längere Downloads oder Streams...


----------



## midnight (16. Januar 2010)

Bei Vista und 7 geht das in den Energiesparoptionen bei "Deckelschließaktionen". Standard ist meine ich Standby, wenn du aber "keine Reaktion" wählst, dann geht alles ganz normal weiter.

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. Januar 2010)

Ok danke...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Januar 2010)

Hab noch ne Frage:

Ist es normal, wenn das Netzteil und die Grafikkarte mehr als 50°C erreichen??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Januar 2010)

Ja das ist völlig normal manche werten sogar noch Wärmer. Solange sich aber die Aufkleber nicht vom Netzteil lösen (wie bei Dell in letzter Zeit) ist alles ok.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Januar 2010)

Ahh ok, alles klaa. Bin zum ersten mal Laptop user und war mir unsicher... Bei der Grafikkarte versteh ich es ja, wenn die wärme kaum entweichen kann, weil der Lappi i-wo drauf steht...

Danke


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Januar 2010)

Dafür gibts die Kühlung...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Januar 2010)

Ja das is klar, aber die leitet an der Seite raus und nicht unten...


----------

